# New cross breeds



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

NOW I KNOW THIS COULD POTENTIALLY CAUSE A ROW AND THAT ISN'T WHAT I WANT.

I'm sitting here with nothing to do trying to take my mind off of having the swine flu jab in an hour 

What 'new' (doesn't have to be new) cross breeds have you heard of?

We are a Jackhuahua so he is a Jack Russell x Chihuahua

I have heard of a Maltese Terrier x Yorky

Yorkshire Terrier x Chihuahua

Lab x GSD

I saw yesterday a Rhodishan (sp)? ridgeback x Boxer (that was very strange looking)

I've seen also a Lab x Boxer

I know there are loads more but I can't think of them at the moment lol


Over to you :idea:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Pyrenese x lab seems to be getting popular around here have no idea why. Just saw another litter advertised, we 2 in town 1 is nice temperment 1 is not...Jill


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

there are rottweiler x yorkie pups advertised on one of the websites i visit


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

omg!!!!!! send us a link lol


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> there are rottweiler x yorkie pups advertised on one of the websites i visit


omg, how would that even work? lol


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

shortbackandsides said:


> there are rottweiler x yorkie pups advertised on one of the websites i visit


OMG i have seen a rottie x jr and it was beautifull, he was a rottie with jr legs. Bit mental though surely that's dangerous.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

rachy86xx said:


> omg, how would that even work? lol


step ladder pmsl


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Elmo quite a new crossbreed well he is nearly two:thumbup1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I know 

springer spaniel x malamute 

rottie x spaniel 

belguim shepard x spaniel 

a goldie x cocker (looks very odd big body with cocker legs/head)


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mum collie, dad husky x mallie so collie x husky x malamute


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Some cross breeds the cross seems good eg: I luv cockapoos and doodles, and quite a few terrier crosses but something like a rottie x yorkie? what were they thinking...Jill


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a Labrador X Irish Water Span.....

And JR x Yorkie...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay in my area there is a yochon pup (yorkshire x bichon)
Beautiful Yochon Pup For Sale in Neath , Neath Port Talbot ( Dogs For Sale )

Chorkie pups (no pic) going for £390 :yikes:
Chorkies For Sale in Neath , Neath Port Talbot ( Dogs For Sale )

Pomchi pups 
Pomchi Puppies in Neath, Neath Port Talbot ( Dogs For Sale )

Jackadoodle pups
**Jackadoodles For Sale** in Neath Port Talbot, Neath Port Talbot ( Dogs For Sale )

Jug puppies
Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free

And probably many more!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh and I have an old english mastiff/dogue de bordeaux ... can anyone think up a designer name


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Oh and I have an old english mastiff/dogue de bordeaux ... can anyone think up a designer name


english bordeaux, sounds like a bottle of wine lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> english bordeaux, sounds like a bottle of wine lol


oooh quality


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

shi tu x maltese
poodle x JRT
Shar pei x akita (yes i know... WTF!)
ddb x mastiff
chihuahua x jrt
chihuahua x chinese crested
chinese crested x lhasa
pug x chihuahua
pug x bichon
bichon x chihuahua
bichon x poodle
yorkie x scottie (aka billy)
westie x staffy
westie x cairn
poodle x cairn
yorkie x jrt
min pin x poodle
bedlington x greyhound
bedlington x whippet
whippet x staffy
doxy x chihuahua
basset x beagle
labrador x gsd
labradoodle
cockerpoo


in fact many toy breeds mixed with poodles or bichons, seems to becoming popular, as are many toy/small breed mixes period.

cant think of all the others ive seen, met or seen advertised


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> oooh quality


Of course only the best will do


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Okay in my area there is a yochon pup (yorkshire x bichon)
> Beautiful Yochon Pup For Sale in Neath , Neath Port Talbot ( Dogs For Sale )
> 
> Chorkie pups (no pic) going for £390 :yikes:
> ...


great
all bred in same area, prob same person
and all bred for one thing only
MONEY
no thought about anything else


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

majortom said:


> great
> all bred in same area, prob same person
> and all bred for one thing only
> MONEY
> no thought about anything else


I doubt they're the same person but yes they are in the same area. Port Talbot is a big place


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I doubt they're the same person but yes they are in the same area. Port Talbot is a big place


i know the area


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

springer x collie - shes an absolute nutter 



some chihuahuaxyorkies going for a few hundred quid too round here - its stupid


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Great Dane x Standard Poodle. They were even offering £50 off the £700 asking price to the person who came up with the best 'doodle' name. Can find it online though, it was an advert in the newsagents. 

I do find some of the names quite amusing. My friend has what she calls a 'yorkapoo' which makes me laugh every time she says it.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

When I was searching for a pup, I came across a litter of rhodesian ridgeback's x weimerener, they were calling them ridgerener's AND letting them go @ 6 weeks :frown2:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

kayz said:


> Great Dane x Standard Poodle. They were even offering £50 off the £700 asking price to the person who came up with the best 'doodle' name. Can find it online though, it was an advert in the newsagents.
> 
> I do find some of the names quite amusing. My friend has what she calls a 'yorkapoo' which makes me laugh every time she says it.


great dane x poodle = great poo or danoodle or greatoodle lol


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh great a thread about crossbreeds... this'll make a nice change 








(scuse sarky comments )


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Oh great a thread about crossbreeds... this'll make a nice change
> 
> (scuse sarky comments )


YAY!! :thumbup1:  :thumbup1:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

A jug

Jack russell and pug


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

A Dalmatian cross Bernese mountain dog


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> A Dalmatian cross Bernese mountain dog


Awwww haha they are beautiful though


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> A Dalmatian cross Bernese mountain dog




But gotta admit! Theyre striking and beautiful pups!

Cant imagine why you would want to cross those two breeds though!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

This is a jug :O


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> But gotta admit! Theyre striking and beautiful pups!
> 
> Cant imagine why you would want to cross those two breeds though!


Yeah they are beautiful! It was in the Telegraph online ?? I think, the owners dogs got together......


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

list i found of designer dogs online..

Aussiedoodle - Australian Shepherd/Poodle

Beagapoo - Beagle/Poodle

Bich-Poo - Bichon/Poodle

Boxerdoodle - Boxer/Poodle

Cairnoodle - Cairn Terrier/Poodle

Cavapoo - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel/Poodle

Chi-Poo - Chihuahua/Poodle

Cockapoo - Cocker Spaniel/Poodle

Doodleman Pinscher - Doberman/Standard Poodle

Doxipoo - Dachshund/Poodle

English Boodle - English Bulldog/Poodle

Eskapoo - American Eskimo Dog/Poodle

Goldendoodle - Golden Retriever/Poodle

Labradoodle - Labrador Retriever/Poodle

Lhasapoo - Lhasa Apso/Poodle

Malti-Poo - Maltese/Poodle

Papoo - Papillion/Poodle

Pekepoo - Pekingese/Poodle

Pomapoo - Pomeranian/Poodle

Poochon - Bichon Frise/Poodle

Pugapoo - Pug/Poodle

Saint Berdoodle - Saint Bernard/Poodle

Schnoodle - Schnauzer/Poodle

Scoodle - Scottish Terrier/Poodle

Shepadoodle - German Shepherd/Standard Poodle

Shih-Poo - Shih-Tzu/Poodle

Weimardoodle - Weimaraner/Poodle

Westiepoo - West Highland White Terrier/Poodle

Whoodles - Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier/Poodle

Yorkipoo - Yorkie/Poodle


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> This is a jug :O


THAT! is gorgeous!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> list i found of designer dogs online..
> 
> Aussiedoodle - Australian Shepherd/Poodle
> 
> ...


They are just dogs crosses with poodles though


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Google Image Result for http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images19/ShepadoodleEllie12Months.JPG

Have a look at these they are a beabull!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

How about a Jackiff ?

Jack Russel Mastiff cross, not seen one around though, but you never know


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Its wrong, so very very wrong especially toy/large breed mix's....................but i hate to say it i can see how people buy these breeds ..........they all look adorable


Im sure you all know what a Bulldog + Shih-Tzu make!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Its wrong, so very very wrong especially toy/large breed mix's....................but i hate to say it i can see how people buy these breeds ..........they all look adorable
> 
> Im sure you all know what a Bulldog + Shih-Tzu make!!!!!


Do you mind spelling it out ?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

heres the whole list.... im all dizzy after reading through 

Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community - Breed List


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Do you mind spelling it out ?


Bull..........Shi.........t


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Bull..........Shi.........t


hehe jokes


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Natik said:


> heres the whole list.... im all dizzy after reading through
> 
> Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community - Breed List


Just read a snippet of the list and sat here shocked at some of the potential nightmares waiting to happen with some mix's, not only the short nosed breeds but the larger breeds too


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

wooliewoo said:


> Just read a snippet of the list and sat here shocked at some of the potential nightmares waiting to happen with some mix's, not only the short nosed breeds but the larger breeds too


...crazy, aint it.....


----------



## deborahb (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I saw a jack russell crossed with a pug, they said it was a jug,
I call it a mongrel


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Just read a snippet of the list and sat here shocked at some of the potential nightmares waiting to happen with some mix's, not only the short nosed breeds but the larger breeds too


I agree some crosses are mad to say the least, however i saw a bandogge, a bulldog neo mastiff mix. I wouldnt get one, but i could at least see the logic in that breed.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG that list is so long  I thought designer dogs were a relatively new thing I can't believe how many there are!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

>> they were calling them ridgerener's AND letting them go @ 6 weeks << 

oh, MY... can U say Separation Anxiety!?!?! 
what a shame. :---(


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> list i found of designer dogs online..
> 
> Aussiedoodle - Australian Shepherd/Poodle
> 
> ...


Boy! that's a hell of a lot of poos!

We have a poodle cross don't know what he is crossed with he has a small poodle head but with a large barrrel shaped body.
My son was out walking him a few years back and some one remarked, "what the hell is that ! my son was really put out by the remark. we love him loads ! don't care what he looks like.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

just found 

Pugalier Pug x Cavalier king charles Spaniel for a whopping £425 

and Yorgis Yorkshire terrie x Corgi for £250.

Where is all going to end ?


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

ziggyjrt said:


> just found
> 
> Pugalier Pug x Cavalier king charles Spaniel for a whopping £425
> 
> ...


I live in Canada. Here a Cavalier (pet price, non-show stock, non health tested, but registered) costs $1000-1300 (500 to 650 pounds). If you go to a breeder who tests eyes/heart and possibly shows, then the price is 2000+. For pups with MRId parents, often $4000. I've seen some, CH sired with lots of CHs in their lines, sell for $5000 (2500 pounds) even without MRId parents.

Pugs and especially Yorkshire Terriers are also EXTREMELY pricey, often $2-3000 from a decent breeder. (Never seen a Corgi, or one advertised, so cannot comment on that breed).

The above post made me curious.

What is the common price of a Pug or a Yorkie in the UK?

How about a Cavalier King Charles?

CC


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Yorkaliers (yorkie x Cavaliers)

omg


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

comfortcreature said:


> I live in Canada. Here a Cavalier (pet price, non-show stock, non health tested, but registered) costs $1000-1300 (500 to 650 pounds). If you go to a breeder who tests eyes/heart and possibly shows, then the price is 2000+. For pups with MRId parents, often $4000. I've seen some, CH sired with lots of CHs in their lines, sell for $5000 (2500 pounds) even without MRId parents.
> 
> Pugs and especially Yorkshire Terriers are also EXTREMELY pricey, often $2-3000 from a decent breeder. (Never seen a Corgi, or one advertised, so cannot comment on that breed).
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with this one, for this one litter it doesnt appear that they are being priced at above the costs of the pedigree counterparts.

However Ive just come back from my local shop. They had Chugs - chihuahua x pugs advertised for sale. 5 pups, at a whopping £2500 each!!!

Grossly over priced!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

why is it anything crossed with a chi is sold for an inflated price??


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I had someone recently send me a link to an advert in her local paper for purposley bred pomeranian x labrador now that is a nightmare waiting to happen I just hope the mother was the lab or it was a spitz size pom other wise a male lab would split a pom bitch in half.

Some of these purposely bred crosses are terrible and very dangerouse for the dogs they are using.

As regards to all the adverts in por neath there is a large puppy farm in that area, and they tend to supply places like Harrods in London tut tut!

take care

Sarah


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

dexter said:


> why is it anything crossed with a chi is sold for an inflated price??


Most poodle crosses are also sold at an inflated price it's madness.

take care

Sarah


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

poms seem to be the new fashion breed our way. unregistered mostly.shame on such a lovely breed.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

dexter said:


> why is it anything crossed with a chi is sold for an inflated price??


I dont know 

I adore chi's because i grew up with them.

A chihuahua from a good breeder is now still very expensive (around £1000), but nowhere near the £2000 price tags the scammers put up.

Unfortunatly the price of them is prohibitive for me to have one now, no matter how much i love them.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

milly is a mini poodle x chihuahua (poochi)


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

dexter said:


> why is it anything crossed with a chi is sold for an inflated price??


That isn't nessasarily the case all the time. Our jrt x chi wasn't over priced AT ALL although we did pay a small sum of money for him as we got him from a friend (his brothers and sisters weren't over priced either)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

MDF said:


> That isn't nessasarily the case all the time. Our jrt x chi wasn't over priced AT ALL although we did pay a small sum of money for him as we got him from a friend (his brothers and sisters weren't over priced either)


what price do you put on a cross?

for instance

e.g.

pure cc £300
cc x chi. £500.............................


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Over here (Ireland) the prices would typically work out at .... £850-1000 pedigree Chihuahua. Chi cross poodle or similar £150-350, depending on where you source them. I haven't seen any crosses locally where they would charge more than the pedigree. I don't get a sense that there is much more than a niche market for very expensive dogs here. Pedigree or otherwise.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

just looked through that more comprehensive list of crossbreed names...

mine wasn't on there!
she's a yorkshire terrier / shih tzu


OH calls her a sh*t yorkie! haha which i don't like! lol
going by the patterns on that site would she be a shorkie?:confused5:


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

dexter said:


> what price do you put on a cross?
> 
> for instance
> 
> ...


Sorry thats private.

But it was NO WHERE near either of those prices.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

MDF said:


> Sorry thats private.
> 
> But it was NO WHERE near either of those prices.


errrrrrrrrr i wasn't asking YOU what you paid for yours..............LOL


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

My friend has a Dalmatian x Staffy (Daffy) She's mainly staffy in nature tho, just long legged with very very faint liver spots, a liver nose and beautiful liver rings round her eyes, he rescued her from ppl beating her on the street, and she is the most gorgeous thing I've ever met! :001_wub:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

what about a bullsh1t??

bull dog x shitzu? :lol:


----------

